# Puppy sitting in the rain ok?



## P3chy (Sep 3, 2017)

Our 10 week old pup likes to sit and play outside in the rain, she has access into the house at all times, should I stop her going out in the rain, it doesn't bother her at all , thankyou x


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

P3chy said:


> Our 10 week old pup likes to sit and play outside in the rain, she has access into the house at all times, should I stop her going out in the rain, it doesn't bother her at all , thankyou x


Playing in the rain isn't a problem as long as you are watching them 100% of the time? At 10 weeks they are going to explore and be fascinated by literally everything and generally that means that you have to be constantly monitoring what they are attempting to chew, eat and roll in. My 3 y.o. pretty much ignores the fact that it's raining unless it's a downpour and then that's his excuse to engage in absolute unbridled zoomies. He will run, slide, roll and frolic as if it's the most exciting thing in the world. My senior female, on the other hand will refuse to set her paw into the wet grass to go potty until she can't avoid it any longer.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

My experience is same as KellyGuy's.... the youngsters act like nothing's happening until a downpour and then they go nuts...the elders won't step onto dew covered grass. Which I suppose is just as well, since rain on a spay coat means work work work.


----------



## P3chy (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks, she is being watched all the time and the garden is safe, she just sits in the rain and plays with her toys in it, she comes indoors to her bed for a sleep but just seems odd to choose the rain when you could be snug indoors, still they are water dogs!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

P3chy said:


> Thanks, she is being watched all the time and the garden is safe, she just sits in the rain and plays with her toys in it, she comes indoors to her bed for a sleep but just seems odd to choose the rain when you could be snug indoors, still they are water dogs!


They operate from a much different set of ideas of what comforting is, and they will change as they grow. My bridge boy "Buddy" wasn't keen on rain or mud, but loved to stay out in the snow, and would climb on top of a snow drift and take a nap.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

kellyguy said:


> Playing in the rain isn't a problem as long as you are watching them 100% of the time? At 10 weeks they are going to explore and be fascinated by literally everything and generally that means that you have to be constantly monitoring what they are attempting to chew, eat and roll in. My 3 y.o. pretty much ignores the fact that it's raining unless it's a downpour and then that's his excuse to engage in absolute unbridled zoomies. He will run, slide, roll and frolic as if it's the most exciting thing in the world. My senior female, on the other hand will refuse to set her paw into the wet grass to go potty until she can't avoid it any longer.


Pretty much the same as Kelly guy here...except that I have 3 dogs who all believe that rain was created especially for dogs so that they could enjoy a run around the yard in the mud. And if there is ANY mud in my yard they will find it. I am of the opinion that dogs have something that amounts to a magnetic mud chip hidden somewhere in their bodies which will immediately draw them to any muddy area. That mud chip once activated by even the slightest amount of drizzle (but a downpour is even better!) then activates some deep and primal urge which will cause the dogs to fling themselves into the mud puddle, roll in ecstacy and, once they are completely covered in mud, it forces them to seek out the person dressed in the lightest colored clothing to "share" their mud bounty with.


----------

